# 2 lost pigeons. AU centennial...



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

AU 2010 Centennial 84144- All White with 1 pink and 1 gold band
AU 2010 Centennial 84143- Lavender bird with 1 green and 1 gold band 

They were lost in NH. They could travel to boardering states. Might have been caught by a hawk or are simply lost. Any help would be great.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't know if this would be yours or not, but there's been a pigeon with a yellow band hanging around the ferals that I go visit every day. I haven't been able to get close to it enough to read the numbers. It seems like every day I come across a homer or racer in my feral flock in Massachusetts.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmm sounds like a 2009 if it is yellow and not gold. All of my birds have two bands, a year band and another color.


----------



## found_one (Feb 22, 2011)

Pixy said:


> AU 2010 Centennial 84144- All White with 1 pink and 1 gold band
> AU 2010 Centennial 84143- Lavender bird with 1 green and 1 gold band
> 
> They were lost in NH. They could travel to boardering states. Might have been caught by a hawk or are simply lost. Any help would be great.


Pixy, I believe I may have seen your white pigeon today! It had a gold band on it's right leg, with AU 2010 on the first line of text and CENTENNIAL on the second line of text. I can email you a hi-res picture (3.0 MB) if you wish. What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

found_one said:


> Pixy, I believe I may have seen your white pigeon today! It had a gold band on it's right leg, with AU 2010 on the first line of text and CENTENNIAL on the second line of text. I can email you a hi-res picture (3.0 MB) if you wish. What a beautiful bird!


Doesn't look like Pixie has been on for a couple of weeks. I would try emailing her at the address listed above


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the thread was started june 2010... wonder if it is the same bird?... would'nt that be something.. hope it is...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That would be awesome.


----------



## Trogoe (Apr 19, 2011)

*Found Pigeon*

I found a yellow banded Pigeon today in woodland Hills CA. Has flight feathers cut, can anyone help me? I know how to care for him but want to get him home.
Thanks


----------



## Trogoe (Apr 19, 2011)

Band number is 20963


----------

